# Haflingers



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'm crazy, but I am very curious about Haflingers. I know nothing about horses and have never own one before, but used to ride as a kid. I would be interested in the drafty type, just to do some trial riding, perhaps. I figured I couldn't hurt myself too much falling off a 13h pony. Any places in central MI to meet and greet Haflingers? I would be wiser just to end my obsession now. ;-)


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

By all means go out and find some. I'd be surprised to find a riding stable without one by now.

But be warned, asking what they're like is now like asking "What's a QH like?"
With vast popularity comes lack of consistency. But if you find a proper, drafty type one, they are awesome ponies. There's a reason they got so popular after all.

It's one of the breeds I'd look for papers with. The halflinger color is pretty dominant and some unscrupulous types will sell half-breds as pure.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

The 13 hand Haffies are getting harder to find. My team is well over 14 hands. Beyond that, wonderful, intelligent, personable horses. Real easy keepers, a little TOO easy really and you have to watch for founder. I like them.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've got a Haflinger mare that I've had now for 8 years. No papers, 14 hands and typically draft type Haflinger, Amish trained and probably Amish bred, trained to ride and to drive single and double. We keep her to put non-riders and kids on, she's absolutely spook-proofed, we done all kinds of farm chores with her, dragging logs, skidding hay, etc., and she stays on a picket all spring/summer doing the weed-eating and trimming.

She's one of the most useful horses/ ponies I've ever owned.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

there are definately 2 styles of halfies now. the draft type and the 'pleasure' type. ive known several people that have them and was working one over the summer for a guy. 

something to keep in mind is that they are still a pony and have a pony mentality. (very stubborn) 

I think the one I was working was in the 14 hand range. 

as for meeting one... its the time of year for Horse Expo's all over the midwest. google for one in MI. I know that IN is next weekend. Its a great place to see and meet all kinds of horses and get the chance to see how they work and ask questions. 

you also should google the haflinger assoiation and see if they list registered members. if not, email them and ask for people in your area. 

I will second the comment about people selling wrong colored haffies as purebred. had someone try to do that up here at an auction. friend of mine was there and had been in haffies for years... nope... they dont come in blood bay! I think they may have been some morgan crossed in them someplace.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Bret4207 said:


> Real easy keepers, a little TOO easy really and you have to watch for founder. I like them.


I boarded a half-bred Haflinger and that was my experience as well. They would be a great choice for someone who doesn't have any pasture, because many would be better off on just hay. It was tough to keep the one at my barn (QH/Haffie) because he just got so fat on the same turnout schedule as everyone else. But, easy keepers are great if you don't have to try to match their turnout schedule with one that is very different (like a TB...!)


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I have one I love and I'm originally from Germany where they are used in riding stables along with Fjords a lot! And in Germany they don't ever call them a Pony, they are a Kleinpferd ,which means small Horse . Haffies ,Fjords and Icelandics are all called that.
If you look up their Austrian Website(in German) they are called the golden Horse with the golden Heart!


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Love ours !! Ours seem to to lazy around in the paddock, but...put a bit in their mouth and gears/saddle on 'em and they spring to life !!! I wish we would have been introduced to them years ago !!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got a halfie -belgian cross. He stands about 15 3 and weighs about 1400lbs. Has a beautiful chesnut brown color with a bright blond mane and tail, feet like a big draft horse He is a bit stubborn but very intelligent. I am training him now to drive and it seems to be going well.

I wanted a draft type halfie but wanted him for some log skidding so didn't mind the extra heft that the belgian gave him. As far as personality goes, this horse has almost too much!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

my mom has a qh/halfie cross. very mild mannered, and yes, easy keeper is putting it mild! 

haven't found him to be stubborn but if he doesn't know you he will give you the stink eye. very good mount, but good luck finding a saddle that won't roll with that wide back. sturdy and a horse you can really count on.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Would a halflinger make a good first horse for a beginner? Or are they too temperamental for a beginning rider/horse owner?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

happydog said:


> Would a halflinger make a good first horse for a beginner? Or are they too temperamental for a beginning rider/horse owner?


The draft types are quite mellow, rather 'draft-ish' in disposition, although they can be a bit pushy if you aren't firm with the corrections. The old saying give an inch and they'll take a mile definitely fits a Haflinger. But generally speaking they are fairly easy to get along with ... I've owned one now for nearly 10 years ... and although we occasionally have a 'come to Jesus' meeting over minor things, then she goes back to being her well trained self again ... and it's never dangerous things, just a trial run to see if I'm going to notice two steps before the stop on a whoa ... or grabbing a mouthful of grass on the way ...

I've heard some of the riding types can be a little on the hot side but I've no experience with them. I would say, based on my experience, that a very well trained Haflinger would be a good option.


----------

